# Distilled water versus R/O water



## leeaun (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, I have been having a look at the possibilities of getting very pure water for watering my paphs as the water in the london area is very hard with a TDS of 370ppm. I was considering getting a water distiller (Megahome water distiller) which is quite neat for my small scale use versus R/O water which involves lots of plumbing work etc. I was looking at some filters like zerowater and it costs quite a bit more to replace the filter compared with the electrical consumption (10p/litre). Is there anyone who has compared the differences between R/O and distilled water? I will be using Akerne's rainmix to feed every watering. 

Thanks


----------



## Ray (Jan 16, 2017)

With a decent RO system, about 98-99% of the dissolved solids will be removed, versus 100% for distilled. Your plants won't know the difference.

There is no need for "a lot of plumbing work" with an RO system. If you're dedicating it to irrigation, it doesn't even need to be mounted - put a hose adaptor on the Inlet line, stick the flush water line in the sink, and turn it on, filling your storage containers with the purified water. When you're done, disconnect it and put it away.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2017)

Plumbing is not an issue with RO, using water is. I don't pay for water so I run mine every day. Therefore, no experience with a distiller.


----------



## leeaun (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all, the problem with using R/O was the water pressure in my area is not large enough and it would involve quite a bit of reconfiguring of my plumbing to achieve that. I got a quote of £2000 just for that so guess given my small collection it was not worth the while. Besides with the horrendous water I get in London, I could use the water for drinking as well and not bother with Brita water filters.


----------



## Ray (Jan 17, 2017)

There are low-pressure membranes available.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 17, 2017)

And booster pumps are available for your RO as well.


----------

